# Registering for ROS



## orka (11 Oct 2006)

I have to file a return by Oct 31 and I've fallen at the first hurdle trying to register for ROS as I don't know what category I fall into.  In 2005, I worked part of the year as PAYE.  Then I worked for a UK company which didn't deduct tax but paid me gross - so I owe income tax and health levies for this.  The UK company has now registered as an employer etc. so I'm PAYE again in 2006.  WHen I try to register for ROS, what is my tax type/approval number?  Most obvious options are Paye-Emp or Income Tax - but I'm not sure which one.  Also, it asks for Regn. No/ID no - do I put by PPS number in here?  Thanks.


----------



## Jockey (11 Oct 2006)

orka said:


> I have to file a return by Oct 31 and I've fallen at the first hurdle trying to register for ROS as I don't know what category I fall into. In 2005, I worked part of the year as PAYE. Then I worked for a UK company which didn't deduct tax but paid me gross - so I owe income tax and health levies for this. The UK company has now registered as an employer etc. so I'm PAYE again in 2006. WHen I try to register for ROS, what is my tax type/approval number? Most obvious options are Paye-Emp or Income Tax - but I'm not sure which one. Also, it asks for Regn. No/ID no - do I put by PPS number in here? Thanks.


 
Hi,

You should have a P60 so for your paye employment in 2005. As for your UK income did your employer give you a P60 or a UK equivalent? Are you registered for income tax in Ireland? If you are then you enter your PPS number if its the same as your income tax number. 

Registering for ROS can be a drawn out procedure so you might not have your digital certificate from them in time, so if i were you i would order a form 11 from the revenue website. Hope that helps you some bit.

Regards,

Jockey.


----------



## orka (13 Oct 2006)

I downloaded ROS Offline and filled in my form 11 there - if I print this can I use this as my submission or is it only for use when uploading to the online system?  I'm very impressed with how easy it was to use - much better than wading through pages of the form which are not relevant to me.


----------



## Tenacious (13 Oct 2006)

orka said:


> I downloaded ROS Offline and filled in my form 11 there - if I print this can I use this as my submission or is it only for use when uploading to the online system?  I'm very impressed with how easy it was to use - much better than wading through pages of the form which are not relevant to me.



ROS offline is for uploading files only on ros.ie, a printed copy of a ROS form 11 sent to Revenue will not suffice as a Return. However there is a paper Form 11 available on the Revenue site if you don't want to submit and pay online.


----------



## liteweight (14 Oct 2006)

If you're paying on-line the due date is extended until the 16th or 17th of November.


----------



## Tenacious (14 Oct 2006)

liteweight said:


> If you're paying on-line the due date is extended until the 16th or 17th of November.



Indeed. Not only that you can make the return now and delay the DD payment until the due date. (16th November).


----------



## extopia (14 Oct 2006)

Tenacious said:


> ROS offline is for uploading files only on ros.ie, a printed copy of a ROS form 11 will not suffice.



Still pretty useful though, even if you just use the ROS Offline application to enter your data then transfer the results to a paper form.


----------



## orka (23 Oct 2006)

I have now received my ROS access number and have applied online for my digital certificate.  Next step is they post out a password to me so I can access the system fully.  If I haven't received the password by October 31st, should I submit a paper form instead or could I risk assuming it will arrive in time for the mid-November deadline?


----------



## darag (30 Oct 2006)

Tenacious said:


> ROS offline is for uploading files only on ros.ie, a printed copy of a ROS form 11 sent to Revenue will not suffice as a Return. However there is a paper Form 11 available on the Revenue site if you don't want to submit and pay online.


Are you sure?  The top of the printed ROS form 11 says "This Return Summary is approved by Revenue for the purposes of Section 917K TCA 1997" and it includes a declaration section for signing at the end.


----------



## Jo90 (31 Oct 2006)

i have registered all details and got my login and PIN etc all ok. but when i went to look to make a CGT payment for the year i was told that it had to be done in the old way ?
am i missing something in this regard, or does the 31 Oct 06 deadline apply for shares sold in April 06


----------



## Dreamerb (31 Oct 2006)

Jo90 said:


> i have registered all details and got my login and PIN etc all ok. but when i went to look to make a CGT payment for the year i was told that it had to be done in the old way ?
> am i missing something in this regard, or does the 31 Oct 06 deadline apply for shares sold in April 06


 
It's a tax return for 2005, so no - the gain is realised in 2006, and taxable in your return for 2006. Which you should be doing in just about 12 months' time.


----------



## NeedingHelp (3 Nov 2006)

You can try asking the ROS liasion officer for your area.  To find the person concerned go to http://www.ros.ie/PublisherServlet/liaison


----------



## asdfg (20 Nov 2006)

> It's a tax return for 2005, so no - the gain is realised in 2006, and taxable in your return for 2006


 
The CGT payment is due on 31/10/06 and the return is due on 31/10/07 

See [broken link removed] and go to payment of tax and documents required


----------

